# Car rental thru RCI



## itd1sah (Aug 1, 2017)

Has anyone rented a car thru RCI?  I need to rent a car in Boston for 4 days and the rate on
the RCI connected website is $ 100 cheaper than others that I have checked.  It does indicate
final price but is it?????


----------



## Luanne (Aug 1, 2017)

itd1sah said:


> Has anyone rented a car thru RCI?  I need to rent a car in Boston for 4 days and the rate on
> the RCI connected website is $ 100 cheaper than others that I have checked.  It does indicate
> final price but is it?????


Does it require you to pay up front for the rental?  If so, then yes, that is their final price.  It may be like Priceline.  Once you've paid, you're stuck. So look very carefully at the terms of the rental.


----------



## Jimster (Aug 2, 2017)

I doubt that RCi is cheaper than anything!  Did you compare at autoslash and/or Costco?


----------



## itd1sah (Aug 2, 2017)

Costco was a higher than RCI. Eventually found a great price thru AAA.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 2, 2017)

I have been renting cars through RCI.  They are pretty decent prices and I use RCI Points to book the cars.  Through RCI Points, it's a final sale and cannot be cancelled, which is new, because I used to be able to cancel.  I am not using my points like I have in the past.  Once we bought our weeks at Hono Koa to stay ourselves, we just don't book Hawaii through RCI Points anymore.  

The Ultimate Rewards Portal through Chase is another great place to rent a car for a good price.  The prices are generally lower than Costco, and I can book with points.  Since I have over a million Chase UR points currently, might as well book cars with them.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 2, 2017)

I never book a pre-paid, non-refundable room or car rental (even if only points).
Well, I did 2x, when it was 24 hours away and I knew w/o a doubt I'd be there.
Trip insurance might soften my tone, but prolly not even then.


----------

